# Please help out!



## Giraffamook (Jan 21, 2005)

Hiya guys. I know this may be a long shot but Im running Race For Life next month and I'm looking a raise alot of cash for a good cause and Im here, down on my knees begging for your support.

Id b very grateful if you would sponsor me. Every penny counts and you know its the right thing to do!! icon_smile.gif

https://www.raceforlifesponsorme.org/aimz

Visit the above site and do your good deed for the day please!!

Thanku guys
Aimz


----------

